
Show HN: A conversational interface - atrilumen
https://www.talky.cards
======
atrilumen
The chatbot content is currently very minimal. I'll work on it more soon. I'm
thinking of disabling api.ai's small talk, and taking on the absolute barest
of personas.

I want to make useful things that present an authentic interface, and set
clear expectations. "I'm a vending machine. What do you want?"

Pretty much all this bot can do is: tell you a little about talky.cards, get
your email, get you to set a password, and checkout with Stripe.

------
PaulHoule

      > "Sorry, but that isn't ready yet"

~~~
atrilumen
lol, yeah that's pretty awful. I'll work on the bot content soon.

